
Why Telling People They Don’t Need Masks Backfired - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/opinion/coronavirus-face-masks.html
======
foxyv
Masks while not 100% effective do in fact help for a lot of airborne viral
infections in public places. Especially when paired with hand washing and
staying home.

Then again if you are making an unavoidable trip to the store, there is not
much point since the original chance of infection is so low from casual
passing contact with few people. But it makes sense if you or a family member
are immunocompromised, have COPD or some other critical condition. That
reduced chance from wearing a mask is worth it due to your high chance of
death. Not so much if you are a healthy 15-50 year old who lives alone with
their cat.

------
fortran77
Meanwhile, Jeff Bezos and his Amazon stores are selling masks that were
factory packaged as 20 packs as "loosies", ruining their sanitary packaging,
for prices from 10x to 100x of the original list price. Many times the
descriptions don't make it clear that you're getting a single mask from a
20-pack.

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETU-
_paU0AIjwnK?format=jpg&name=...](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETU-
_paU0AIjwnK?format=jpg&name=large)

